# ironhead blood line



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

My angel is straight ironhead on her moms side what blood line would this actually be would she be iron head like is that the blood line on her dads side mainly alvarado and patterson


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Need the Sire and Dams names if you have them and registration numbers would be helpful. I'll try and look it up.

Also maybe grandsire and granddam might help.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks yeah I have it dad is harris tank 11300AP-71 and mom is cattalo's zoey11468AP-13


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm didn't find anything. Grandsire ad Dam? Maybe I can work down that way.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay her grand parents are ironheads sandman kj0346AP-72 and ironhead kaylee k10223ap-36 on dad side friedmans prada 67700n-69 and gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

They are all registered with the adba


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

still not finding anything but all that means is that no one put it online. Here is Ironhead kennels website though

Iron Head Kennels


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay they have sandman as a puppy up there from a previous breeding. So that matches up from him bac and the mom is up there also so on that side she pure bred it says that this line goes back to jeep that shouldn't really count for anything tho because he's like 6 generations back right


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

personally I go by what is in the first four gens if I am going to pick a bloodline to list my dog as.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's what I figured to so that would b back to her greatgrand parents which are mainlines outta wack jackironhead black rose ironhead mister max celtics xaks missie red on her mom side now what side carries more for a female the dam or sire


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Have u heard of a alvarado bloodline here dad is heavy on that both his parent have a lot f alvarado I seen a lot of pics of them on msn search engine


----------

